# masterbuilt xl needle valve



## andrewbest (Feb 8, 2013)

Greetings!  I am trying to finish up my mods and have a needle valve question.  I would prefer not to do any cutting and splicing so I was thinking I would buy a pre-fab setup.  Can I replace the original RJ-A-5/8 gas hose with a bayou classic model number 5HPR30?  My concern is going from 1 psig to a 30 psi setup.  Any help would be awesome!


----------



## bikerbob (Apr 19, 2013)

I have the same smoker and would be interested in the answer

Bikerbob


----------



## ps0303 (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is the one I will be purchasing.  It has the needle valve inline which is what is needed to fine tune the temps.

http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/m5hpr1_propane_regulator.htm


----------



## couger78 (Apr 20, 2013)

Simple fix for temp regulation: I inserted a lever ball valve in the 'chain' between the tank & the smoker.

Allows for slight adjustments and at the smoker's lowest settings and with the valve cranked down low, I can maintain low temps (130-150°F) for extended times. Perfect for sausages & jerky smokes.

Kevin













smkr_ballvalve_zpsba8a3c4a.jpg



__ couger78
__ Apr 20, 2013


----------



## andrewbest (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks!  I will be trying the ball valve soon as that is easy for me to put in.


----------



## dameatsweats (Jun 10, 2015)

I just modified my smoker with a similar setup.  I haven't cooked on it yet, but I was messing with it a little, and saw a couple things I didn't like.  Have you guys seen these.

1.) when I turn the ball valve down, you can hear a high pitch whistle sound

2.) when the ball valve is turned down for a lower flame, adjusting the regulator on the smoker doesn't effect the flame.

Not sure if these are real issues, but im all for suggestions.

thanks


----------



## HAPPDADDY (Apr 11, 2018)

couger78 said:


> Simple fix for temp regulation: I inserted a lever ball valve in the 'chain' between the tank & the smoker.
> 
> Allows for slight adjustments and at the smoker's lowest settings and with the valve cranked down low, I can maintain low temps (130-150°F) for extended times. Perfect for sausages & jerky smokes.
> 
> ...



Dude can you let me know the details, like exact dimensions of that lever ball valve? 

Thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 12, 2018)

This thread is an older one, and the folks who posted haven't logged on for over a year. Don't be disappointed if they don't reply. You may want to start a new thread with your question. Or maybe someone who can answer your question will read it and chime in. 

Chris


----------



## HAPPDADDY (Apr 12, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> This thread is an older one, and the folks who posted haven't logged on for over a year. Don't be disappointed if they don't reply. You may want to start a new thread with your question. Or maybe someone who can answer your question will read it and chime in.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, I'll keep that in mind in the future


----------

